# The Scout (ballfinder)



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

Just watch a tv commercial about this aid, i little camera gadget that locates golf balls.

has anyone got one, at aound £100 for one i wouldn't mind buying one to find lost golf balls one the course, but is it worth paying that much for one?

i saw the scout has to see around 3 dimples to find a ball but most balls are lost in undergrowth and none is visable. thats the only thing that is putting me off buying one.

So any one got one, whats it like.


----------

